# Looking for info on my .357 revolver



## DeepFreeze (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here and have already been to the Taurus site where I did a serial number check but it turned up nothing. I know I can call them tomorrow but I'm impatient and was wondering if anyone might be able to recognize this thing. I just bought it today and the receipt says model 728, but I can't find any evidence that a model 728 ever existed. Any help would be appreciated!

I tried to post pics as per instructions I found on this site, but it won't let me post them. How do I get help if I can't post pics? Here are the URL's for them. Maybe that will work.

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/dscf0318r.jpg/
http://img714.imageshack.us/i/dscf0320k.jpg/

Thanks!
Paul Carter


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Here ya go. Can't help with any Taurus info.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 6, 2010)

Notice how the thumb grip part of the hammer goes straight back and not angled up like most. I can't find any like this.


----------

